# Man Cave Wall Decor



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a little something I threw together to hang on the wall. 30" x 4'.








And a spot for my bow:








Dandbuck


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

very cool.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I doubt the term "threw together" applies here......lol

I know I couldn't "throw together" one of these.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> I doubt the term "threw together" applies here......lol
> 
> I know I couldn't "throw together" one of these.


I guess that is a little misleading, lol. We plasma cut items for people as wall decor and such.
Dandbuck


----------



## loandrus (Jul 31, 2009)

How much does it cost to buy something like these?


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

loandrus said:


> How much does it cost to buy something like these?


PM sent
Dandbuck


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

dude those are freaking sweet...


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

loandrus said:


> How much does it cost to buy something like these?


Ditto


----------



## str_8_shot (Aug 17, 2007)

Those are sweet- could you make them with places for a couple 5x7 pics in it...


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet. That looks great


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

str_8_shot said:


> Those are sweet- could you make them with places for a couple 5x7 pics in it...


Good Idea, and yes, very easily!
Dandbuck


----------



## DthbyCB (Jan 27, 2009)

could you pm me price to please


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Awsome job there. I really like your work.


----------



## jrp (Nov 4, 2009)

No way you made that.
You must have a factory? Lol

That would look great in my room.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Prices please?


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

You wouldnt by chance share the DXF of the first one would you? I only want to cut one for myself on our water jet.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

wow thats awesome!!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

sweet work man! I love the second one, now if i only had that much wall space in my room lol


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

very nice, I had one made of my vintage harley which hangs over my garage door outside.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> sweet work man! I love the second one, now if i only had that much wall space in my room lol


We do have some smaller designs if you are interested. Pm me for info.\
Dandbuck


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

If I may ask how do you do that?????


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Where can I buy or download DXF files for a water-jet? I’m looking for something like the second picture. I would like to get something to go over my shop door and can get access to a water-jet for a fair price. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Those designs are cool. We cut a few things on our water jet.I have a 4' elk in my garage and a couple harley things.We also have a Virtek Lazar machine I can trace anything with and make a program.Here are a couple examples.What cad system you use to draw?
This is cut out of a fake mirror.








This is out of aluminum.


----------



## peavy40 (Jan 28, 2010)

*peavy40*

preety good


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)

Also was wondering how bad of a burr does a plasma cutter leave?


----------



## irishpride42 (Apr 15, 2009)

Would also like to know prices........


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*ymurf*



ymurf said:


> Those designs are cool. We cut a few things on our water jet.I have a 4' elk in my garage and a couple harley things.We also have a Virtek Lazar machine I can trace anything with and make a program.Here are a couple examples.What cad system you use to draw?
> This is cut out of a fake mirror.
> 
> 
> ...


How much are you getting for these? PM me with pricing if you are selling these please.


----------



## all fletched up (Feb 18, 2009)

Sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

ymurf said:


> Also was wondering how bad of a burr does a plasma cutter leave?


WE have the water table about 1/4" below the metal, which gets the slag cooled off right away, then it just knocks off. A quick flat grind with the polishing wheel, and it's ready for the powdercoater.
Dandbuck

WE have some similar designs with the flames, bikes, andmost other things also. i think i would steer clear of doing actual Logo's from a company like HD though, that could get you in trouble with them if you try to sell something with their logo on it. There are certain items we do here where a waterjet is the best thing to use, nice work.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> If I may ask how do you do that?????


CNC Plasma cutter, deburr and powdercoat.
Dandbuck


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

nice work!! my father in law has a plasma cam machine and we make all kinds of stuff like this too its amazing what you can make with one of these programs and how nice they turn out. the longest part of the whole process is programing the computer for the cut.


----------



## superhog (Dec 31, 2004)

dandbuck said:


> CNC Plasma cutter, deburr and powdercoat.
> Dandbuck


Sheet laser works great as well:wink:


----------



## il-pse-hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

prices please


----------



## Natedogg (Jan 4, 2010)

Really nice work!! Plan on taking orders???


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Natedogg said:


> Really nice work!! Plan on taking orders???


X2 !!! I'd be interested as well. What you got that is Hoyt related ??


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Natedogg said:


> Really nice work!! Plan on taking orders???


Orders being filled as we speak/write. PM for info.
Dandbuck


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

pm's answered, thanks for the orders guys.
Dandbuck


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

If you're a company selling these products, why post it in the DIY forum???


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

deertracker said:


> If you're a company selling these products, why post it in the DIY forum???


To answer your question, in the DIY forum, many people are "making" their own mancaves and such, this type of thing works out great for that. Also, in the classified section, you can get as many as 6-7 pages a day of items, hard to keep up and still let people see our work. hope it does not bother you, there has been good reception here in the DIY forum.
I do have another post in the classifieds.
Thanks
Dandbuck


----------

